# Spiele und Programme auf NAS



## Listefano (29. September 2012)

Hallo 

Hab da mal eine Frage wäre es möglich Spiele und Programme auf einem NAS zuinstallieren und zustarten. Wenn ja würden sich die Ladezeiten bei einem Gigabit-Netzwerk erheblich verlängern als bei einer internen HDD ??


----------



## mrfloppy (29. September 2012)

Eine sehr gute frage ! Hab ungefähr das gleiche Problem das Windows mir Anno zb direkt auf die SSD haut aber ich will das eigentlich auf die USD haben! Bisher wurde das verneint und das waere normal ! Finde ich persönlich wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte bescheiden


----------



## Hardrunner (29. September 2012)

usb 3.0 mit theretischen 4.0Gbit ist schnell genug.. denke 1Gbit wäre also theoretisch auch nicht zuuu langsam.. in der Realität werden diese Geschwindigkeiten aber nicht immer erreicht.. kommt auf einen Versuch an.. die Latenz ist auf jeden Fall höher.


----------



## Timsu (29. September 2012)

Latenz dürfte sich nicht bemerkenswert (wenn LAN) erhöhen, je nach NAS kommt man auch auf die gleiche Übertragungsrate.


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2012)

Nur wenige aktuelle _Festplatten_ sind schneller als 1GBit/s, SSDs sind aber zum Teil erheblich schneller; ein weiteres Problem sind die Zugriffszeiten/Latenzen, die sich durch das Ethernet nochmal verschlechtern, während die _relative_ Verschlechterung bei HDDs gegenüber dem Betrieb per SATA nur gering ausfällt ist sie bei SSDs erheblich größer, da diese grundsätzlich eine viel geringere Latzen besitzen.

Alles in allem sollte es aber durchaus ohne allzu große Probleme möglich sein Programme und Spiele auf einem NAS zu installieren.


----------



## Listefano (29. September 2012)

Sollte man für solche zwecke lieber ein fertiges NAS kaufen oder sich eins selber zusammenschrauben ?


----------



## Timsu (29. September 2012)

Ich würde selber bauen.
Bei so einem Wunsch würde ich viel Ram und eine SSD als Cache nehmen.
Was ist dein Budget?


----------



## Listefano (29. September 2012)

Hab noch kein Budget wollte mich erstmal nur informieren. Ähm wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem Registry Einträgen die beim Installieren normalerweise gemacht werden die würden dann ja fehlen oder ??


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2012)

Warum willst du Programme und Spiele überhaupt auf dem NAS haben? Um sie auf mehreren Systemen ausführen zu können ohne sie dort jeweils zu installieren?

Wenn _nein_...


> Ähm wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit dem Registry Einträgen die beim Installieren normalerweise gemacht werden die würden dann ja fehlen oder ??


 
...ist das kein Problem, denn dann installierst du das Programm/Spiel einfach und wählst bei der Installation eben den NAS als Ziellaufwerk aus, entsprechend werden bei der Installation auch alle Registryeinträge usw. normal gesetzt.

Wenn doch...

...hast du auch noch andere Probleme...

Am einfachsten ist es mit Programmen/Spielen, die nicht installiert werden müssen- und das sind durchaus einige (etwa diverseste kleine Programme und auch erstaunlich viele Spiele, u.A. die meisten MMOs). Das größte Problem, das hier eventuell auftritt ist das die Grafikeinstellungen u.Ä. dann unter Umständen an das Falsche System angepasst sind aber das kann man etwa mit einem kleinen Batch-Skript beheben, dass die Parameter beim Programmstart umschreibt.

Je hardwarenäher und/oder "verdongelter" ein Programm ist desto größer werden die Probleme. Bei einigen Programmen ist es sogar (fast) unmöglich sie sinnvoll auf dem NAS zu installieren und auf zwei PCs gleichzeitig zu nutzen (etwa Treiber).

Bei den meisten Programmen und Spielen sollte es aber dennoch irgendwie gehen; bei STEAM Spielen kannst du etwa den STEAM Ordner auf den NAS verlegen und dann STEAM auf den beiden PCs extra installieren wobei beide auf den selben Ordner zugreifen. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob STEAM es mag, wenn zwei Accounts von zwei verschiedenen PCs gleichzeitig auf den selben Ordner zugreifen.


----------



## Listefano (29. September 2012)

Hatte eigentlich vor mit mehreren Rechnern vom NAS, Anwendungen zustarten. 
Mal so ne Frage was müsste man denn für so ein System auf den Tisch legen ??


----------



## Timsu (29. September 2012)

Ohne Platten 200-300€.


----------



## Listefano (29. September 2012)

Eine Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB hätte ich hier sogar noch rumliegen.


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2012)

Bedenke auch: auf ein Programm von zwei PCs_ gleichzeitig_ zugreifen ist dann unter Umständen nicht möglich, unter Umständen kann das auch zu unvorhersehbaren Fehlern und Abstürzen führen.


----------



## mrfloppy (30. September 2012)

und was macht man mit spielen zb anno2070 die garnicht nach einem installationspfad fragen sobalt man die installationsdisk einlegt??? bei anno zb hab ich das problem das das spiel sich automatisch auf der ssd ablegt obwohl ich es gerne auf der hdd hätte


----------



## Timsu (30. September 2012)

Da gibt es ja  z.b. symlinks


----------



## mrfloppy (30. September 2012)

sagt mir nichts, so der fachmann bin ich dann doch nicht


----------



## Timsu (30. September 2012)

Man verschiebt eine Datei, legt aber eine Verknüpfung zum neuen Speicherort an, das Programm denkt, die Dateien liegen noch an der alten Stelle.Siehe:


Symlinks unter Windows nutzen - Tipp für Windows | TecChannel.de


----------



## mrfloppy (30. September 2012)

klappt aber nicht wirklich bei mir 

einfach mal versucht, den kompletten ordner den anno installiert hat hab ich auf die hdd kopiert
dann mklink e:ubisoft /D e:spiele\ubisoft

der legt mir halt auf meiner ssd dann ne verknüpfung aber starten kann ich dann das spiel nicht, das mecker immer das der ubisoft gamelauncher nicht funktioniert und ich müsse neu installieren


----------



## Lt.Ford (30. September 2012)

also programme und spiele kann man vom netzwerk aus starten. das hab ich auch mal ne zeit lang gemacht.
allerdings gibts z.B. bei Steam einige Probleme, bei mir ist z.B. immer wieder L4D2 abgestürzt. Als ich meine Platten dann wieder intern hatte, lief es ohne Probleme.

Bedenke also, dass es durchaus zu Komplikationen kommen kann.


----------



## Falk (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn das NAS als iSCSI-Target konfiguriert werden kann, geht es - das erscheint dem OS und den Spielen dann wie eine interne HDD und nicht als Netzwerklaufwerk (taucht auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung auf und muss formatiert werden). Allerdings kann darauf nur ein PC zugreifen, ansonsten führt das zu Dateisystemfehlern.


----------

